# Routine Outpatient Procedure Turning My Life Upside Down!



## maplebeez (Jun 12, 2016)

Developed complications after a routine colonoscopy, making it necessary for me to be admitted to the hospital to have a 2nd procedure.  A few days later I was experiencing severe headaches, diarrhea, dizziness, & heart palpatations.....  went to the ER where they did tons of tests & diagnosed me with low hemoglobin & an electrolyte imbalance. Gave me potassium, told me to drink gatorade to bring up my electrolytes, felt better & was sent home.  Contacted the surgeon to let him know what happened & he suggested I take it easy for a few days then try resuming normal activities & a normal diet, to put back on the weight I lost. My blood pressure has dropped to the point my PCP has stopped one of my medicines. I've tried following the surgeon's advice, but a trip to my bank was exhausting & too many errands make me light-headed.  I feel fine for a few days, then when trying foods I've always eating without problems, the diarrhea returns. I never know what's going to make my stomach churn & have me running to the bathroom, so restaurant eating is out.  My sister claims I'm doing this to get attention.......her cronies have diagnosed me with every disease under the sun.  I've never been this sick in my adult life.  I've had to cancel my summer travel/family activity plans.  The only time I leave the house now is for doctor appointments or to get blood work. Has anyone else experienced something like this?  How did you deal with it?  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2016)

If this all started shortly after having a colonoscopy, the logical conclusion might be that you have sustained some sort of bowel infection as a result of the original tests.  It might be wise to stress that point with your doctor, and make sure that he/she understands, and performs some tests to pinpoint such a possibility.  This isn't the first time I've heard of someone getting ill after a colonoscopy...if the instruments are properly sanitized.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 12, 2016)

I think it's (as Don M said) some sort of issue steaming from your Colonoscopy.     Dirty equipment?   It's worthwhile investigating not only for yourself, but other patients also.   Call and speak to the Medical Director of where you had your procedure, talk to your insurance company.....     I worked at an Endoscopy Center for about a year (the doc's were assholes) and never, ever did a patient have an issue like that.   Keep us posted.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm sorry you've had such a rough time of it after having a colonoscopy.  I hope you can find out what is causing you all the problems and be given the treatments you need to get better.


----------



## nitelite (Jun 12, 2016)

I've had 2 colonoscopies from HELL. Never again. I will die of colon cancer before I will allow any idiot with a medical degree to inflict pain on me as they did.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 12, 2016)

There have been reports in the news (no, I don't have a link -- it was a while back) about people getting very sick because the medical people used improperly sanitized instruments, or the instruments were manufactured in such a way that they could not be properly santitized.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 12, 2016)

I had a colonoscopy and endoscopy 5 weeks ago I've been fairly I'll since ,had a terrible cough before leaving the day surgery clinic ..still have it but thankfully it's not quite as bad ...
Fo some strange reason my blood pressure has been life threatening 250/110 ..I've just spent 4 days in hospital ..and the doctors have just shrugged their shoulders don't know why ...in fact  the doctor had the ask the local chemist what tablets may be suitable for me to try in addition to the ones I'm already taking  .I live in Australia ..but find it very hard to understand the doctors that practace in the area where I live ..as they come from O/S


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 13, 2016)

Interesting that you use the term 'routine'.  I have a feeling that a colonoscopy is only carried out here if there is a medical need.
The first choices would seem to be a flexible sigmoidoscopy and / or a Double Contrast Barium Enema.  These carry considerably less risks and chances of side effects.


----------



## ossian (Jun 13, 2016)

I must admit, I avoid the doctor and hospitals like the plague [....no pun intended]. It seems that I hear all too often about experiences like your own, maplebeez. I hope that what you have is some transient infection caused by poorly sterilised equipment and that you start to feel better soon. Good luck with it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Interesting that you use the term 'routine'.  I have a feeling that a colonoscopy is only carried out here if there is a medical need.
> The first choices would seem to be a flexible sigmoidoscopy and / or a Double Contrast Barium Enema.  These carry considerably less risks and chances of side effects.



My husband has a regular colonoscopy and endoscopy every 5 years because of familial history of gut cancer. It looks like he has escaped the bad gene and from now on will only have the procedure if he develops symptoms. He has never had any problems afterwards.


----------



## Debby (Jun 13, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> I think it's (as Don M said) some sort of issue steaming from your Colonoscopy.     Dirty equipment?   It's worthwhile investigating not only for yourself, but other patients also.   Call and speak to the Medical Director of where you had your procedure, talk to your insurance company.....     I worked at an Endoscopy Center for about a year *(the doc's were assholes)* and never, ever did a patient have an issue like that.   Keep us posted.



Explains their choice of specialty?


----------



## maplebeez (Jun 13, 2016)

Forgot to mention, the surgeon removed an intestinal polyp during the first procedure & clipped it, but didn't cauterize the area. I was told that spot was cauterized during the 2nd procedure.  My PCP believes I passed that clip, which caused the bleeding. And thinks between the blood loss, two strong colon preps & two procedures within a few days, all the good bacteria got flushed out of my stomach. And that's causing my current digestive problems. He says my body's been "through the wringer" & it's going to be a while before I feel better.  Then he suggested I start on a probiotic to help get my stomach back to normal.  Hope he's right. Great hearing from all of you!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 13, 2016)

maplebeez said:


> ...all the good bacteria got flushed out of my stomach. And that's causing my current digestive problems. He says my body's been "through the wringer" & it's going to be a while before I feel better.  Then he suggested I start on a probiotic to help get my stomach back to normal...



I've been thinking all along this may be the problem.  Some of those good bacteria cannot survive in oxygen (anaerobic bacteria), and can't be replaced by probiotics.  It just takes time for them to get re-established.   Not sure probiotics will help completely, but it can't hurt.  

Hope you get it all sorted out soon, maplebeez.


----------



## maplebeez (Jun 13, 2016)

To Nancy & Everyone else who took time to respond: Thanks so much..... your support not only makes my day.....it helps me feel better!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 13, 2016)

Again, working in an Endoscopy Center, really haven't heard of this happening to anyone.  Geez, if there were a lot of folks with the 'side effects' you've had, a lot fewer folks would get one.    Probiotics?   I started on them a year ago and has really helped keep my plumbing under control.  Highly recommend them.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> Interesting that you use the term 'routine'.  I have a feeling that a colonoscopy is only carried out here if there is a medical need.
> The first choices would seem to be a flexible sigmoidoscopy and / or a Double Contrast Barium Enema.  These carry considerably less risks and chances of side effects.



Here colonoscopies are considered a routine screening procedure for colon cancer in people over 50.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 27, 2016)

maplebeez said:


> Forgot to mention, the surgeon removed an intestinal polyp during the first procedure & clipped it, but didn't cauterize the area. I was told that spot was cauterized during the 2nd procedure.  My PCP believes I passed that clip, which caused the bleeding. And thinks between the blood loss, two strong colon preps & two procedures within a few days, all the good bacteria got flushed out of my stomach. And that's causing my current digestive problems. He says my body's been "through the wringer" & it's going to be a while before I feel better.  Then he suggested I start on a probiotic to help get my stomach back to normal.  Hope he's right. Great hearing from all of you!



When you mentioned low by that made me think internal bleeding right off the bat. If they check their own work that would be an admission they might have done something wrong vs they didn't. Lawyers probably coached that doctor and office unless the patience is dying don't admit or do anything to point to something wrong with the original procedure. It's a cya world especially with higher income professionals.


----------



## maplebeez (Jun 27, 2016)

WhatInThe: I guess that's why when I call the surgeon's office, about any new symptoms, my calls get directed to the doctor's associates or the practice's physician's assistant & they all say the same thing.....not to be concerned unless I'm running a temperature, develop chills, vomiting, start having abdominal pain or bleeding.  I was a happy, active retiree before having this "routine screening procedure." Now I'm mostly housebound, because of digestive problems & dizziness(symptoms my PCP believes will disappear, eventually) And thankfully, my pathology report came back negative, but this surgeon thinks I need to have the procedure repeated in a couple of years..... I DON'T THINK SO!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2016)

Maplebeez, so sorry to hear of all the health problems you've been having since this procedure.  I haven't had a colonoscopy yet and I don't intend to get one.  Wishing you the best, hope you can feel better after all this, my heart goes out to you....hugs.


----------

